# For those with ibs a number of years



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

How do you guys get by? I know some people here have had IBS for 20 years or so. I've had it for almost 3 years, but of course I'm also, a teenager, so that could be why I'm still having a lot of trouble coping. I feel so uncomfortable all the time. My stomach feels like there's a brick of #### in there all the time and i feel gas in me all the time. So nauseous too. I hate feeling like I have to go to the bathroom, but all i get is gas and a tiny piece of stool comes out. My stomach gurgles all the time. I'm lethargic. I feel like there's something up my ass all the time because of the incomplete evacuation. The incomplete evacuation makes me feel so sick and horrible all the time and causes me to be constipated. Fiber just makes everything worse because it builds up after a while from the incomplete evacuation.I'm doing poorly in classes because I feel sick all the time. Before I got sick I was highly ambitious. It also hurts a lot to have to turn down invites to social outings and nobody in my life right now knows what it's like. They think I can just suck it up or I'm not trying hard enough. I don't think I can get through the rest of my life feeling THIS horrible. Although I'm young, my parents are old and they're also immigrants so if I'm like this all the time, how will I hold a stable job and support them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

You've got a lot to cope with on top of being a teenager - and I know all about you chaps having a 17 year old lad and a 15 year old daughter.First off - stupid question probably - but have you been properly diagnosed - there are obviously other things that could be going on - IBS is really a "tested for everything else so it must be a functional condition" thing - so you need eliminate other things which might be successfully treated.If you have - then you are going to have to get proactive - do some research - there are lots of good threads here - you might want to look at those dealing with bloating/pain/constipation (is that what you suffer from). All symptoms can all make you feel pretty bloody lousy but there are things that you can do at least to manage the symptoms. I'm not best placed to help here but plenty folk here will give you good advice.Once you are a little more on top of your symptoms - I'm sure you will be better able to cope and get back on top with your studies and your life. In the meantime - you will certainly find out who your true friends are - be honest with them - you'll be surprised - folk with real "backbone" will stick with you. I've battled with depression and had some pretty rough times - and I was so surprised and touched at how many folk stuck around. Don't battle on alone - you can always come on here and I'm happy if you want to PM me too but lean on your friends too. You are way too young to be coping with this on your own.Sue


----------



## 23208 (Jan 22, 2006)

postmortem,Have you seen a Dr. recently? Is there something he could give you or suggest for the constipation? Try a gentle laxative like Ducolax. Have you tried simethicone for the gas, it's readily avialable OTC, like Gas-X. Have you tried an OTC nausea med? I use Dramaine Original Formula. Another thing you should discuss with your Dr. is your mood. If you don't have insurance then try to find somebody to talk to either here or at a crisis hotline or anywhere. I have personal exp. with depression so I know how bad it can get. If you need to you can PM me. I'm online at various times throughout the day or just post here there's usually somebody around. I hope you feel better soon.Shannon


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i've been diagnosed by 3 gastro. for the past 2.5 years i've been doing my own research and trying alternative ways, but haven't had much luck. i've been through acupuncture, traditional chinese medicine, regular naturopath, various probiotic and magnesium products, digestive enzymes, b-vitamins, acacia fiber, miralax, lactulose, amitiza, but have had minimal reduction in symptoms, if anything i've gotten worse over the years. i've been to a few alternative doctors, due to the lack of help from the regular ones. i'm currently trying my luck with a chiropractor, but it's been a few weeks and i haven't noticed improvements. i spend most of my time reading things regarding ibs and bowel problems so i have been fairly proactive from the start, just not hitting the right buttons, which is what frustrates me the most. i've been upfront with everybody and my stomach problems so everybody knows, but they really can't empathize. my friends try to accommodate me, but the horrible stuck feeling in my gut and brain fogginess sucks the fun out of a lot of things. the hard part isn't about being a teenager and caring about whether the kids think i'm cool or not. it's about looking ahead to a gloomy future. no matter how soft the stool is, i still cannot finish passing it. even if it's diarrhea, it gets stuck and i can kind of feel it back washing into my system. and too much fiber gives me horrible pains and eventually clogs me up and makes me feel worse because it's not exiting the body. it just builds up.i've had the x-ray, ultrasound and stool sample. i'll have to request a colonoscopy, defecograph and such, but i've been denied by a few gastro's because they felt it wasn't necessary. that's what drove me to the alternative path, which have been equally disappointing.i do get help for my emotions with weekly therapy, but thanks, if i need anything i'll pm. a big part of the trouble with coping is my personality and that's a lot harder to change. after my ibs started, i began picking fights with people regardless of how small or stupid. i will try some sort of otc nausea medicine, but im not sure if nausea is the right word for what i'm feeling. the best way i can describe it is a stuck, nauseous, lump in throat, foggy feeling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Well these all sound like horrible symptoms of a sluggish gut don't they and I wish you well in your search for alleviating these. Its horrible when you feel "out of step" with your friends cos they are well and you are not but I'm sure there are ways of making you feel better than this - just get bossy with your family doctor and keep researching here on this site.Good luckSue


----------

